# Steering



## kpa2 (Feb 10, 2005)

My 94 max has steering problem. When driving straight and turning left, there is play about one inch before car turns left, but when turning right from driving straight there is no play. Also when after turning left, there is play in steering about one inch when turning back to right. When car is stopped and wheels are straight, there is also about one inch play on steering. Could this be a rack problem? What else other than rack colud cause this?


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

It could be the steering rack or tie rod ends,or several other things...

Have a helper turn the steering wheel from side to side while you are under the front end with a flashlight looking at all the moving parts for play in them....

If you are uncomfortable with being under there or are unsure what to look for,then i would take it to a shop for diagnosis....


----------



## kpa2 (Feb 10, 2005)

When the car is stationary, the wheels respond to the steering when turned. However when driving on hwy I noticed the car tends to drift to left if the steering wheel is let go. Also on a visual, its seems to me the front alignment is toe out.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

kpa2 said:


> When the car is stationary, the wheels respond to the steering when turned. However when driving on hwy I noticed the car tends to drift to left if the steering wheel is let go. Also on a visual, its seems to me the front alignment is toe out.



Your problem is most likely bad control arms bushings....


You can get them from here-->> http://www.internetautomart.com/maxima/3rdgen/susp.html?

They come complete with new ball joints


----------

